# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  ozito drill press any good??

## wozzzzza

I'm after a basic small drill press for around the house stuff, nothing huge like thick steel beams or anything, just timber and some 2-3mm steel and aluminium is about as hard core as it will get.
will this ozito drill press be any good for me?? https://www.bunnings.com.au/ozito-35...press_p6290173

----------


## Mayfield0

Yeah mate that will do the job I've got a ryobi one  had for years for what you pay it's ok just don't over work it if using it for larger work  
xx

----------


## Bros

Got one similar many yrs ago and it was OK for all I wanted until I got a morse taper drill. I think I had trouble with the chuck falling out as I locktited it in. I also had to align it as it wasn't properly set up.

----------


## wozzzzza

for only $100, cant really go wrong, but underpowered maybe for big job which I don't do. I wont be using morse tapered bits so that's ok, so chuck will never be coming out.
when you say it wasn't properly setup, in what way???

----------


## Bros

I never said it was underpowered. The drive wasn't aligned correctly I had to shim the motor to align it so the belt was running straight.

----------


## havabeer

I personally wouldn't touch the ozito brand stuff, 95% of it is just cheap crap. Have a look on gumtree etc sometimes you can find quality ones fairly cheap even though they're 2nd hand

----------


## wozzzzza

> I never said it was underpowered. The drive wasn't aligned correctly I had to shim the motor to align it so the belt was running straight.

   what affect did it have being out of alignment?

----------


## wozzzzza

> I personally wouldn't touch the ozito brand stuff, 95% of it is just cheap crap. Have a look on gumtree etc sometimes you can find quality ones fairly cheap even though they're 2nd hand

   true but they got some good stuff, like the rotary hammer drill I have had for about 5 years and thrashed and still going great. 
looked on gumtree, stuff nowhere near me at the price I want to pay for a good one.

----------


## Marc

Cheap drill press are atrocious to use. Wobble, misaligned, the vice is rubbish the chuck is rubbish the whole thing is a punishment to use.
I once bought one generic brand and sold it on ebay the next week. 
Do yourself a favour and buy an old second hand one like this or similar https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/reve...and/1133608191

----------


## Mayfield0

It will be fine you r not tool making

----------


## phild01

I have an old cheapie and while not a precision piece, it does the job.   For serious use I'd rather something better.

----------


## wozzzzza

> The drive wasn't aligned correctly I had to shim the motor to align it so the belt was running straight.

  I got the ozito yesterday, looking at the display unit I see what you mean, I dont know how they can be so far out of alignment.

----------


## phild01

> I got the ozito yesterday, looking at the display unit I see what you mean, I dont know how they can be so far out of alignment.

  You do have the belt aligned with the corresponding wheel pulleys.

----------


## Marc

That's an easy fix to get the motor pulley running in the same plane as the drill pulley, The problem is when the spindle does not run true. How do you fix that? Your drill bit is all over the place and it may be ok to make an oval shaped hole in wood to bang a bolt through I suppose, but it makes the experience rather painful.

----------


## wozzzzza

got mine out last night, motor is aligned well, surprised the display model is out of alignment.

----------


## mudbrick

I've been amazed in the past how bad some of the display models at bunnings are.
At one stage I was looking at kitchens so had a look at the bunnings displays. They were so crooked I turned around and ran away!

----------

